# Heinkel He-115



## CharlesBronson (Dec 1, 2008)

My latest upload, the sturdy HE-115 , loading up and taking off.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osaFJAmZurA_


----------



## Glider (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice, I have always liked the He115 its one of those types that tend to be overlooked but did an excellent job in a demanding role.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

Good stuff ,nice footage


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, I am uploading more on german seaplanes.



> Very nice, I have always liked the He115 its one of those types that tend to be overlooked but did an excellent job in a demanding role.



Definately, intially the production was cancelled in 1942 but the factory reopened its production line in 1944 due the increased demand for this type.


----------



## Glider (Dec 2, 2008)

You probably know this but the RAF used at least one. It was fitted with a number of 0.303 mg's, up to about 8 if I remember correctly.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 2, 2008)

That was a "heavy fighter" configuration I guess.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

That's quite a big "bird" to be on floats. Reminds me a C-47 I saw, one
time, on floats. 

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice pictures, The trie-engine Ju-52 also used floaters in some variants.

A rare Luftwaffe sea bird, the Arado AR-95 doing some torpedo test.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Good Vid, Charles. Another example of "Slow, But Deadly"....

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you, it was built in few numbers, actually it was better than some hyped old birds like the Swordfish.

Here I uploaded the video to youtube for benefit of the lazy people.  



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSVqngSEWaw_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2008)

Great videos Charles. Thanks!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 6, 2008)

Glider said:


> You probably know this but the RAF used at least one. It was fitted with a number of 0.303 mg's, up to about 8 if I remember correctly.



Hi Glider. From Wings, June 1978...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 7, 2008)

> Great videos Charles. Thanks



You re welcome, Ill try to post the He-60 next.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting footage of the Ar-95 

look forward to the next vid

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you.

Here you got, a shot clip of the Heinkel 60 laying smoke screen.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGVxiN6HKRQ_







By the way ..does anybody know the model of italian seaplane wich appeared at the beggining of the video ?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> By the way ..does anybody know the model of italian seaplane wich appeared at the beggining of the video ?







Charles, it looks like the IMAM Ro 43...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you, the aircraft looked like a FW 62 too me, but I knew the italians didnt had that model.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 27, 2009)

Other rare bird by Heinkel, the 4 engine recce and liason He-116


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiF5pRc1S4E_


----------

